# "Waters Of The Dog Lovers"



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31*

*Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Floridian's claim "The Land of the Seminoles" and here on the Gulf Coast of Texas we walk in the footsteps of the once great Karankawa Indians. Covering much of the Gulf Coast of Texas, they were an impressive people with most warriors towering above 6' tall back in a time when that was very uncommon. Did you know that the word Karankawa means "Dog Lover". They reportedly used packs of dogs which were a Coyote and Fox like cross to help with daily chores and other work activities. The Karankawa were of course well versed in fishing the bays along the coast taking advantage of the shallow waters and schooling fish for easy harvest. They also took advantage of Oysters and we find the shards from the shells all over their campsites along with lots of snails. We find their tools, arrowheads and the likes walking eroded shorelines and certain stretches of beach. They travelled the bays and back marshes by canoe; they were fierce defenders of their lands and would appear out of nowhere for an attack then disappear into the impenetrable shallows on retreat and to regroup. We live in a special place and a unique environment relative to others on the Texas Coast. "Wakan Tanka" is Sioux for "Great Spirit" and this is the place to clear the mechanism, sharpen the saw, and take a ride with us as we fish the legendary waters of the Karankawa. 8,000 great folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Wade Fishing Artificial's* - From topwater including Super Spook & Spook Jrs.; Rattling Rogoes to Corkies and various soft plastics, the cooler months of late Winter and Early Spring offer a great opportunity for pushing the mark on that personal best Trout & Redfish or taking some nice filets home for dinner. We're offering free lodging for wade fishing groups for trip dates in February thru March. Grab the calendar and get yours scheduled by Jan 31st. Check out our Photo Gallery

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Airboat Fishing* - We've been on super low water of late and that will all change toward the later part of this month. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today! 4,400 great folks follow us on *Instagram*

****5****
*Great time at Castaway Lodge! I took 3 guys with me and none of us had been duck hunting prior to this trip. I think we are all hooked now. The staff was awesome and the guide was dialed in on putting us on ducks. The processes they have in place are turn key from start to finish. The food and lodging was also excellent. I would highly recommend a weekend of duck hunting with Castaway Lodge. Iâ€™m looking forward to taking my wife to Castaways for some spring fishing and the guys I took this year already told me they want to do this trip again next year. Thank you Kris, Wendy and the Castaway staff, you guys are awesome!*

*K. Schmidt - President
Schmidt Mechanical
San Antonio, Texas*

Those reviews are always nice to hear and nope, they just never get old! Our staff works their tails off for them and we just love hearing about it from our guests!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It *HERE*

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Yes sir!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*A Shunka Wakan - Big Dog!*

At Castaway Lodge...


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Batten Down the Hatches*

Rig for silent running....


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Tools of The Dog Lover's*

Our dear Glenna Statler was a local Seadrifter and she was a huge fan of the lodge. I couldn't post anything on our Facebook page without here liking it or chiming in with words of encouragement. She knew the Karankawa camp sites here on this stretch of the coast and should would spend her retirement days walking the beaches and pickup arrowheads and other tools.

Glenna left us last Fall and we sure do miss her. Her work lives on in her pictures and here's a few of the "Tools of The Dog Lover's".


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

more of the late Glenna Statler's collection of local Karankawa tools and handiwork.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Tools of The Dog Lover's*

Capt. James Cunningham found this beauty tonight coming off a duck hunt. He'd pulled the airboat over next to the bank and was resting for minute before walking back to the blind. He looked over his shoulder at the beach and he said he could see 1/3 of this point sticking up out of the bank. He said "no way, no way", eased over to it and sure enough a perfect point! She's a beauty.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Nicely done!


----------

